# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Louvres

## OBBob

I have a low pitch, West facing, laser light roofed, timber pergola. I'd love to be able to add fixed louvres at an angle to allow Winter sun but shade Summer sun (I can calculate that angle). I haven't had much luck coming up with any option that isn't pretty expensive. It probably 3m x 8m. 
I noticed these metal louvres, which don't look like they are custom made for the job. Can these be purchased in standard lengths somewhere?  
Timber would be ideal but I can't see and easy, inexpensive way of doing that, which won't warp rapidly.  
Any other great ideas?

----------


## phild01

I too am interested in wide blade DIY aluminium louvres .

----------


## toooldforthis

thread seems a bit stuffed?
I got "more than 365 days old, cant bump" 
was going to say...
hmmm, I am going to do the same and was just going to use timber battens, maybe 50x25 or 38x25.
I guess warping will depend a bit on how far they need to span?
the disadvantage of timber of course is the thickness and you get a bit more shade than an optimised metal panel. 
I have had a bit of a look around on gumnuts for metal options but nothing to date. 
what about the std roof and ceiling battens?
but I guess they will look like .... roof and ceiling batten

----------


## toooldforthis

your post got the phantom split?? http://www.renovateforum.com/f204/louvres-120352/

----------


## OBBob

> thread seems a bit stuffed?
> I got "more than 365 days old, cant bump" 
> was going to say...
> hmmm, I am going to do the same and was just going to use timber battens, maybe 50x25 or 38x25.
> I guess warping will depend a bit on how far they need to span?
> the disadvantage of timber of course is the thickness and you get a bit more shade than an optimised metal panel. 
> I have had a bit of a look around on gumnuts for metal options but nothing to date. 
> what about the std roof and ceiling battens?
> but I guess they will look like .... roof and ceiling batten

  
Not sure what happened to my original post? I guess I'm after something wider than normal batten because I wan't to really control the light access as it backs on to a main living room (don't want to restrict any more than necessary - you probably get more light than us  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What are you guys making?   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fixed louvres, I see.  
Timber would be pretty easy....decking boards, even those mod wood boards?  
Once you get in to custom made powdercoated alloy you'll be paying through the nose (and every other possible orifice)   :Shock:

----------


## phild01

I'm making a vertical privacy type of screen.  A rep for that mod wood type of stuff said that it isn't ideal because of my desired span.

----------


## OBBob

> Fixed louvres, I see.  
> Timber would be pretty easy....decking boards, even those mod wood boards?  
> Once you get in to custom made powdercoated alloy you'll be paying through the nose (and every other possible orifice)

  
Phil killed my post (well probably not but I'm blaming him  :Smilie:  ) ... but I did say I was looking for something that didn't need to be customised. Also, I was concerned about warping of timber boards. Fake wood may be an option.

----------


## phild01

> Phil killed my post (well probably not but I'm blaming him  ) ... but I did say I was looking for something that didn't need to be customised. Also, I was concerned about warping of timber boards. Fake wood may be an option.

  Sorry, OB.  As you were.

----------


## OBBob

> Sorry, OB.  As you were.

  Ha ha... provides additional entertainment.   :Biggrin:

----------


## CraigandKate

That raises a thought, what about weathertex weatherboards? Would be a good shape for it, perhaps need a bit of ripping down?

----------


## OBBob

> That raises a thought, what about weathertex weatherboards? Would be a good shape for it, perhaps need a bit of ripping down?

  Interesting ... But what is the difference between weathertex and normal weatherboards?

----------


## phild01

One is fake and one is real.  For what I need w'tex is too flexy.

----------


## OBBob

> One is fake and one is real.  For what I need w'tex is too flexy.

  OK ... perhaps I googled the wrong product? The website suggests it's timber. "*Australia’s Leading Supplier of Timber Weatherboards for Homes"*Timber Weatherboards, Wall Panels, External Cladding Systems Australia

----------


## phild01

If this place was nearby I'd go for their elliptical blades.  https://diyaluminium.com.au/aluminiu...-blades-175mm/

----------


## phild01

Looking at Capral, they have something.

----------


## phild01

> OK ... perhaps I googled the wrong product? The website suggests it's timber. "*Australia’s Leading Supplier of Timber Weatherboards for Homes"*   Timber Weatherboards, Wall Panels, External Cladding Systems Australia

  So would you consider particleboard, masonite or mdf the same as furniture timber?

----------


## OBBob

> So would you consider particleboard, masonite or mdf the same as furniture timber?

  OK... didn't read well enough.

----------

